# Dubai or Abu Dhabi



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

Guys,

I was told that I would be working for a company in Dubai and, 2 days before I start, they want me to work in Abu Dhabi.

So which is better and why? Dubai or Abu Dhabi?

Thanks.

Neil

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Neil, I know that accommodation is more expensive than Dubai - is the accommodation incorporated within your benefits?


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Dubai has more going on and is perceived (though I think wrongly) as being more liberal than Abu Dhabi which people always seem to think is more conservative... I don't necessarily think there is much difference on that front.

If you are a family guy you may not really notice a huge difference, but as a single person Abu Dhabi is notably quieter in terms of nightlife. The Malls are a bit rubbish when compared with what's on offer in Dubai and the beach side setting is okay until you realise Abu Dhabi is surrounded by mangroves and silt. Dubai has nicer beaches I think but I don't think either city would win awards for their beaches. Far nicer are the many hotel pools you can use or the one that nearly every development has. Rental prices are much higher and in town are almost preventative even on a decent allowance, which means you may have to look at one of the off island projects, this means that a night out down town will require a lengthy cab ride.

That all said, I live in Abu Dhabi, am single and in my 20's and actually quite enjoy it. It's quite a small city and so remarkably easy to meet and get to know people, the rapid development means that even if you do live off island (as I do) there are new hotels (and therefore bars and restaurants) popping up all the time. The Saddiyat island complex already has one museum (which serves wine in it's cafe hurrah!!) with a Guggenheim, Louvre and Large Performing arts centre all under construction. You may have to wait a few more years but the beauty of it is there is a ribbon cutting once a week - I can't abide them but it does mean there is always somewhere new to try.

If you like night clubs you will be a tad (well a lot really) disappointed but there are a great range of bars, catering for those of us who like a pint and a chat with friends to those who like to have to lick the shoes of the bouncers to get in because their Prada's "are so last season".

The only huge downside is the people, yes, and I am loathed to say it on the Dubai forum, Dubai just has a lot more good looking people! Whilst obviously it doesn't affect me on a day to day basis when I am up in Dubai at the weekend with friends we are all keenly aware of what munters we all are in comparison (seriously)!

So summing up, less choice though it is improving, rental market more expensive (though that is becoming less of a problem as the off island infrastructure improves) and uglier neighbours,

One thing to consider also is that if you live in a location like mine near to Yas Island you can be in New Dubai in 45 minutes. So if you do have Kids who want to go to Ski Dubai or Wild Wadi one weekend, it's not a big deal anyway. Hope my ramble helps a little.


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

If you work in AD you can easily live in Jebel Ali area. The commute isn't thatfar for work, and you have benefits of Dubai social life.

But can you get housing w/out a Dubai residency visa? I'm assuming your work would give you an AD visa?


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

I'm having a Dubai residency visa.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

